# Nothing seems to work



## Schroter (Jun 6, 2021)

Hi, non of the shell commands work. When I press ls it gives me command not found.
It is the same on all of the ttyv's
Would anyone please be able to help me with this matter?

Thanks & Best Regards
Michael


----------



## SirDice (Jun 9, 2021)

Don't hijack six year old threads that have nothing in common with your problems. Post split off into its own thread.



Michael_S said:


> When I press ls it gives me command not found.


In this thread you've been messing around with the PATH settings. I'm fairly certain you messed that up.

Does `/bin/ls` work? If yes, then your PATH is messed up.


----------



## decuser (Jun 9, 2021)

Looking forward to reading Michael_S's response - are you sure he's not a troll? I don't remember having any ls buttons anywhere...


----------



## ralphbsz (Jun 9, 2021)

Please inspect the output of "echo $PATH" and "which ls". You could also share it here and have us inspect it, but I'd much rather have you learn how to understand these concepts yourself.

After you're done with that, inspect the output of "set". You should be able to explain why every line in there exists, and what it does.


----------



## balanga (Jun 9, 2021)

ralphbsz said:


> After you're done with that, inspect the output of "set". You should be able to explain why every line in there exists, and what it does.



I'm looking forward to the day when I can explain why every line in there exists, and what it does


----------



## Schroter (Jun 14, 2021)

decuser said:


> Looking forward to reading Michael_S's response - are you sure he's not a troll? I don't remember having any ls buttons anywhere...


Sorry not press. Typed ls.


----------



## decuser (Jun 14, 2021)

Michael_S said:


> Sorry not press. Typed ls.


Ah, no worries then. Are you still unable to run commands with or without the full path? and did you follow ralphbsz advice?


----------

